

[patent trolling] Warren Buffet patents S.E.O strategy - Father
http://www.elevatelocal.co.uk/blog/warren-buffet-patents-seo-strategy-29094977

======
cduan
I feel like any regular SEO advice book has most of the steps of the claims of
this patent.

1\. A computer-implemented method comprising:

receiving a document containing content for distribution via one or more
online media distribution channels;

 _You write a web page_

analyzing a structure of the document; determining optimal modifications to
the structure of the document;

 _You should put your navigation after your content_

analyzing keyword frequency and keyword positions in the content of the
document, the keyword frequency and keyword positions being analyzed relative
to historical data obtained from one or more of the online media distribution
channels;

 _Here are some buzzwords that have been picked up by search engines in the
past ("keyword frequency," "historical data"). Search engines pick them up
when they are in the meta tags ("keyword positions")._

determining optimum modifications to the keywords in the content of the
document based on the structured document;

 _Thus, you should put those keywords in the meta tags._

displaying recommended structural changes to the document based on the
structured document modification and recommended keyword modifications to the
content in the document to a user in a graphical user interface;

 _This is just automation of what an SEO book teaches. It is well-established
that automation of a known process is obvious._

receiving input from the user adopting one or more of the structural changes
or the keyword modifications to the content; and initiating distribution of
the document via one or more of the online media distribution channels.

 _You modify your web page and put it online._

~~~
pnathan
Agreed, what the article showed as a flowchart is obvious to anyone with a
rudimentary skill in the art of software design.

------
ig1
The misleading linkbait title should be changed, just because a company that
Warren Buffet invested in via his investment company has taken some action it
doesn't mean that WB did it.

~~~
dangrossman
Business Wire is a private company fully owned by BH, not an investment.

~~~
kposehn
That still does not mean Warren did it. If you are the general in an army, you
don't necessarily approve every last thing your lieutenants get up to.

------
maeon3
Could I patent basic problem solving skills and then sue someone who uses them
to solve problems? Where will this madness end?

I want to patent the process of using analogies to teach others. Everyone
everywhere must cease thinking because they are infringing on my discoveries.

~~~
dangrossman
That's neither a machine or a method of doing business, so it's not
patentable. It doesn't help the argument to pretend the patent system is even
broader than it is. This patent isn't on "SEO for press releases", it's for a
machine which performs a process including an expert system which evaluates
rules to provide keyword suggestions... etc. Unless your machine works the
same it doesn't infringe. The idea is not what's protected.

